# trans-am scirocco #43



## Opus 24 (Dec 31, 2008)

I'm familiar with the Trans-Am Scirocco project. Village Motors of Libertyville, IL (Owned by Jack Fritsch & Jim Scott) was the primary backer of the project. VW obviously made a contribution. Billy Scott, (Driver) was Jim Scott's son (not related to the other Bill Scott mentioned in the forum). Milt Minter was a professional driver brought into the program to clinch the championship. One of the cars was heavily damaged, but repaired and made into a show car which Volkswagen brought to the major cars shows after the season. Jack Fritsch had a street Scirocco modified with the body and wheel package for his personal driver. The team was headquartered at the dealership in Libertyville where Bertil's Racing Engines also had a shop. I built and drove a Rabbit in Midwest Council out of that shop with the kind assistance and backing of Mr. Fritsch and Bertil + many others. We were pretty successful, getting the Sedan-2 title both years the car was ran. All the spare parts left over from the Trans-Am program were contributed, supension, fuel cell, instruments, racing seat, etc. At the time, Most racers didn't believe front wheel drive cars had much chance to do well against RWD. I have some photos that I will scan & post.


----------



## Colvindesign (Jan 1, 2009)

I found an odd-ball looking old VW for sale and started researching it. WHen I did this forum and post came up. 
http://www.countryclassiccars.com/spcars_391.htm
I joined to let you guys know there is one of these cars for sale.


----------



## Tdotdub (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: (Colvindesign)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Colvindesign* »_I found an odd-ball looking old VW for sale and started researching it. WHen I did this forum and post came up. 
http://www.countryclassiccars.com/spcars_391.htm
I joined to let you guys know there is one of these cars for sale. 


WOW nice rocko. I hate cars that are modded with body kits but this one looks nice. It just needes wheel spacers cuz it looks gay that the rims/tires are almost more inner compared to the body kit.


----------



## Colvindesign (Jan 1, 2009)

*Re: (Tdotdub)*

well, I was looking for a Dodge Dart project car, but came accross this and looked it up since it said "trans am" and something about being factory built. If you find any pics online of the race cars, this looks exactly like them, so I think it's probably authentic. Someday it'll be worth a lot more. 
I'm still lookin for the Dart


----------



## Tdotdub (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: (Colvindesign)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Colvindesign* »_well, I was looking for a Dodge Dart project car, but came accross this and looked it up since it said "trans am" and something about being factory built. If you find any pics online of the race cars, this looks exactly like them, so I think it's probably authentic. Someday it'll be worth a lot more. 
I'm still lookin for the Dart  


Yeah your right.. I think i have an early 80's ad with this kinda rocco in it. I have alot of old vdub ads that I came across over the years.







I will actually check when i have time


----------

